# Spork



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Well, that was close.

I was toying with the idea of trying one of these out, then one just came up on e.bay on a Â£225 buy it now!

Spent all of 2 minutes working out whether I could afford it, and it had sold!

Good price for a popular watch.


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Very good price , someone got a bargain!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

If I'd seen a 'Spork' for that price, I'd have snatched his arm off............did it have all the relevant bits? ie. box, papers etc....because it's highly sought after, like a Rollie or an Omega, it must have its original box and papers to command its top price.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Everything with it, box and paperwork, all spare links (sized for 6.5" wrist) and used 2-3 times per year for dives.

Looked in cracking condition.


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

Missed that.The only one i have seen was Â£418.If i had seen it i would have bought it even though i have one.


----------



## back to the top (Sep 21, 2011)

kevkojak said:


> Everything with it, box and paperwork, all spare links (sized for 6.5" wrist) and used 2-3 times per year for dives.
> 
> Looked in cracking condition.


That would have been an excellent buy even without the bits - he who hesitates etc


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Screw it, just bought a new Panda dial and snagged two other divers this morning so I can live without the SPORK for now!


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

Come on,own up.Who got it.

Hope it was one of our guys anyway.


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Not me this time.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Here's the listing (e.bay take a day to update sold listings).

Everything but the box and barely worn.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Seiko-SRP043K1-Divers-Watch-/261405273076?pt=UK_Jewelery_Watches_Watches_MensWatches_GL&hash=item3cdcf7ebf4


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Bargain for somebody.

Oh well, I'll stick with just the five :lol:


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Wow, that's a fantastic deal. Shame it wasn't one of us, but hey, someone got a total bargain!

Sorry you missed it, Kev, but it sounds like you've got some other stuff to get excited about!


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Missed an Orange Sumo today as well.

Good weekend for anyone with Â£200 burning a hole. Still, I managed to snag a Black Boss and pretty rare White Boss.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

if and when i buy another spork (that'll be the third) am going to mod it.

new second hand and plain black chapter ring

or

leave the chapter the same and change the bezel insert to 12 hour.

did anyone ever find a source for the bezel inserts ???


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Rotundus said:


> if and when i buy another spork (that'll be the third) am going to mod it.
> 
> new second hand and plain black chapter ring
> 
> ...


In terms of diameter, the Omega Planet Ocean (larger version) will fit but it would need a bit of peckering around to work. I'm waiting for the ceramic 24 hour bezel from the PO GMT to appear in the after market to see how that would look;


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

Maybe just me but i would sooner stay original.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Dave O said:


>


Not bad , better on the bracelet though ...



Dave O said:


>


ok, this tells me to leave the chapter alone and simplify the bezel - getting there.

that lume pip would drive me bloomin' mental though :lol:


----------



## Wookie_66 (Sep 30, 2013)

I like this ebay # 261396710864. Dont like the idea of buying from the states though.


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

The bezel pip quality is a little suspect! I actually sent it back for a replacement. I don't actually like the PO bezel insert on the SPORK. I prefer the original. However, I was so happy to find one that fit, I thought I'd order on to try out. They do them in green, black and orange as well.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

spork trade alert on the dark side :ninja:


----------



## G-dane (Oct 3, 2013)

Yesterday I saw this one listed for 800 dkr corresponds to 90 Â£.

Flawless watch but in need of a new bracelet, it had been glued.

I called 3 times and wrote the guy. Finally he returned the call and told me that there was another interested buyer.

Here goes the bidding war I thought.

But by some strange fate the other guy would not pay the listed price.

And now its mine, and its my precious (along with my other watches naturally)

Yesterday was a really fine day.

And it came with original receipt and box


----------



## G-dane (Oct 3, 2013)

I should add that it was listed on DBA a danish site as a "diver".

The seller probably wasnÂ´t aware of the spork hype.


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Â£90 for a SPORK? Bloody hell man, that's the bargain of the century.

Well done!


----------



## G-dane (Oct 3, 2013)

I still can't get over the price. I know its not a gull-wing mercedes that I found abandoned in a barn, but I sure felt lucky to get it.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Wow, that is a great price! I paid alot more for mine, and I still think I got a good deal.

Re that PO bezel, I think I prefer the original, although it is cool. Might look good in black...


----------



## back to the top (Sep 21, 2011)

One just listed on a famous auction site .....

I won't spoil the surprise by revealing the asking price !


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

back to the top said:


> One just listed on a famous auction site .....
> 
> I won't spoil the surprise by revealing the asking price !


Neither will i but it was a surprise


----------



## Mick B (Oct 21, 2013)

So you don't think a cheeky offer of 30 quid will secure it then?


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

There is one over on tz-uk for trade at Â£220 if any bodies interested.


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

2 on the Bay now, I thought these were meant to be rare


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Faze said:


> 2 on the Bay now, I thought these were meant to be rare


If either sell for those prices there will be another one on shortly afterwards!


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Oh my word, another has just popped on the bay...... That's 3 on at the same time!!!!


----------



## back to the top (Sep 21, 2011)

3 on eBay now !

I do feel a little sorry for the first one - is listing it as rare and the only one on sale 

Is anyone tempted to make an offer and refer to the one at Â£275 ?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Jesus! At Â£275, I'd be snatching his arm off.....just for spare parts.........in fact,....perhaps I will.......


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

Â£90 for a Spork??? That is some top notch bargain bagging. Top that if you can.


----------



## Mick B (Oct 21, 2013)

How much were they were first issued?


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

Mick B said:


> How much were they were first issued?


That is pretty irrelevant.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Dave O said:


> There is one over on tz-uk for trade at Â£220 if any bodies interested.


#

Don't get excited now, chaps.... no longer available. :yahoo: HeheHe!

Rob


----------



## Mick B (Oct 21, 2013)

tcj said:


> Mick B said:
> 
> 
> > How much were they were first issued?
> ...


 Thats a helpful response, noted.


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

Mick B said:


> tcj said:
> 
> 
> > Mick B said:
> ...


Wasn`t trying to be clever or taking the mick.It`s just that if you had bought a double red when they first cane out it would have been peanuts.Now demanding a lottery win.


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

They were Â£325 on a bracelet. I think the rubber strap was Â£295 but can't remember exactly.

They haven't really soared in price. I've got a couple of brand new, unworn examples but I'm not banking on paying the mortgage off with them.

They will increase a bit over time but I reckon they'll top out at well below the Â£500 mark.


----------



## Mick B (Oct 21, 2013)

Apologies I was a bit 'snippy'. There appears to be a huge market in relatively new used seiko divers, some reaching not far off the purchase price, others nowhere near, but I can't think of any other area where relatively low value items can maintain near purchase price or higher.


----------



## back to the top (Sep 21, 2011)

Dave O said:


> They were Â£325 on a bracelet. I think the rubber strap was Â£295 but can't remember exactly.
> 
> They haven't really soared in price. I've got a couple of brand new, unworn examples but I'm not banking on paying the mortgage off with them.
> 
> They will increase a bit over time but I reckon they'll top out at well below the Â£500 mark.


I think you are spot on here Dave - to the right buyer I think a NOS one is 500 and this will go up with inflation .

My boxed with a few scratches to he crystal one is probably half that and rightly so - great watch still 

All the attention made me get it out over the weekend - seemed too big after a few months of SKX007 but it has worn its size well and seems to have gained about 4 seconds over the 3 days - its a simple movement that never fails to please


----------

